# 5th Wheel to Gooseneck Conversion



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I have a 29 ft fifth wheel RV and am considering the conversion to a "gooseneck" hitch. Ideas & thoughts? Manufacturers for the adapter? Good & bad reports?


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Good question. Sure seems like it would make life easier. Interested in seeing the replys on this. 

SD


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Definitely check with your trailer manufacturer before using a gooseneck adapter. From reading the RV forums there seems to be more frequent frame damage being reported recently. If your frame were to have problems that may or may not have been caused by the adapter, you may be giving your manufacturer an easy way out of a claim. The twisting moment imparted by the goose neck puts a strain on the trailer it wasn't designed for


----------



## crocket (Feb 12, 2007)

gooseneck hitch works fine i had one welded on and it cost me about 50$ for the 4inch pipe,coupler and a plate, plus about 80$ for labor, not bad compared to a 500$ adaptor. I dont see a problem with the frame because the trailer is not that big so it cant be that heavy. weld one on there bro its much easier.


----------



## zrem32 (Jan 24, 2005)

I just bought a 30' fiver and it came with a Colibert adapter on it. The man I bought it from had pulled it both ways and prefered it with the adapter. He did not put it on his new 38' for warranty issues.


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

I have one on a 38' Coachman Prestige. The dealership had the conversion hitch made for the trailer to fit the height of my truck. It bolts straight on the trailer plate and has three set bolts to center it on the ball. Ask a local trailer place about them but make sure the length will work for your truck. 

Mike


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I keep hearing bad things about the stress it puts on the trailer frame. Be cautious. gulfdaddy


----------

